# Cranwell Bloodhounds



## annunziata (5 February 2015)

Has anyone been out with them??  wondering what they are like?


----------



## Happyhorse1 (16 August 2015)

I came across this question by chance and saw no replies so I thought I'd let you know that I have personally been on and off for a number of years with the Cranwell Bloodhounds (would have attended more regularly had I been able to) however I can confirm they are fantastic people who are extremely welcoming and well respected. I hope that helps!


----------



## JoshuaR97 (17 August 2015)

Happyhorse1 said:



			I came across this question by chance and saw no replies so I thought I'd let you know that I have personally been on and off for a number of years with the Cranwell Bloodhounds (would have attended more regularly had I been able to) however I can confirm they are fantastic people who are extremely welcoming and well respected. I hope that helps!
		
Click to expand...

What types of jumps do they do and sizes? Wanting to take my 14.1 to a few of their meets he's only a cob so don't think he'll be keen to be jumping hedges


----------



## Welly (17 August 2015)

It's few years since I've been out with them but they always had a way round anything to big. When you call them to say you are coming they will say if it's a big jumping day, have fun.


----------



## spotty_pony2 (17 August 2015)

H, I have been to wither once about four years ago. I think it depends on where they are meeting as to what the jumping is like, but when I was out we didn't jump a great deal but did jump some nice logs, a tiger trap fence off a track, a few stone walls and a big drop fence! Bit varied, and terrain very flat and my Appy who is used to the hilly Cottesmore country und it a very easy day and was still full of running when I put him back on the box at the end! the people were all very friendly and welcoming though and they do a great tea back at the Kennels if they are hunting from there


----------



## JoshuaR97 (22 August 2015)

Well I'm planning to take to pony to a few of their meets when the season is going so if you wanted to go with someone I'm there


----------

